# Hilarious Furry Video



## Aurag2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I follow this girl on youtube and she did a random video today where her friend thinks shes an animal. Its fake of course, but I could imagine some crazy furries in some of the scenarios.

[video=youtube;Qb0-5TV92eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb0-5TV92eY&feature=mcv[/video]


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 9, 2011)

There is no youtube following, but you can subscribe to others. Same case, different name.

The video didn't make me laugh, probably because right now I don't have time for laughing and/or it's not funny.


----------



## Machine (Jan 9, 2011)

Go away.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 9, 2011)

Amphion said:


> Go away.


 
I agree. Just no.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 9, 2011)

Man, the video is stupid and the thread concept is stupid.


----------



## CaptainNico (Jan 9, 2011)

Judging from the embed image, I'm guessing pressing play would be a waste of a good mouse click.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 9, 2011)

Furry video? That title itself is making me too scared to watch the video.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

That was just dumb... I'm (not surprised that I was) let down.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

i clicked the link but then i saw the title
and i knew before the video even loaded that this was crap


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 11, 2011)

There's actually nothing "furry" about that video...


----------



## Deo (Jan 11, 2011)

"I'm unemployed so there isn't really anything else for me to do"
SUCH GREAT TRUTH COMES OUT OF THIS VIDEO.

The faces they made were humerous. Anything in the video itself or what it's about? Not so much.


----------



## Nail_bunny (Jan 12, 2011)

Not furry, wasn't the worst thing on youtube, not funny, but it's ok, I guess


----------

